# Gehäuse für 3,5-Zoll-Festplatten



## Thorsten (15. November 2007)

Tach allerseits,

möchte mir demnächst ein Gehäuse für 'ne 3,5-Zoll-Festplatte kaufen. Was hab' ich den zu beachten? Schätze mal, das Gehäuse sollte USB 2.0 und vielleicht einen Lüfter besitzen, gell? Strom gibt's über USB und Schnittstelle is' ATA/IDE. Preis um die 30 €, damit komm ich hin, oder?
Bedanke mich wie immer im voraus.

Thorsten


----------



## fluessig (15. November 2007)

Fast, Strom kommt von einer externen Stromquelle (wie ein Notebooknetzgerät) und die Lüfter die ich kenn sind klein und störend laut - also keinen Lüfter. 30 Euro sind für IDE ok, SATA ist meist teurer. Ich bin bisher mit dem Revoltec Alu Book Edition 2 zufrieden, aber auch die Icy box find ich gut.


----------



## Thorsten (15. November 2007)

Was haltet ihr davon?
Klar, ohne Lüfter nur zum Daten sichern und dann wieder entstöpseln.

http://cgi.ebay.de/USB-2-0-auf-IDE-...ryZ47604QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## fluessig (15. November 2007)

Netter Alleskönner. Hab mir vor langer Zeit mal sowas für nur IDE gekauft. Ich bevorzuge für eine Festplatte ein fixes Gehäuse. Aber im Prinzip wenn du die Festplatte wirklich nur selten verwendest und nach Gebrauch wieder entsprechend verpackst, sollte nichts dagegen sprechen. Die IDE Stecker sind natürlich nicht auf zu oftes Wechseln ausgelegt. Du musst vorsichtig sein, dass du die Pins nicht verbiegst usw.


----------

